# Diablo 3 Preise



## Crysisheld (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

habe eben Diablo3 im MM gesehen, Preis 49,99. Auf Amazon kostet es immerhin 61,79 und gameware.at verlangt 56,95 für die USK Version. 

Hmm normalerweise sind doch die Läden immer teurer als die Online Händler. Ich verstehe die Preispolitik überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Mai 2012)

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass die Online-Händler hier einfach auf DIE Kunden zielen, die zu faul sind (oder wg. Vollzeitarbeit) keine Zeit haben, schnell mal in irgend ein Geschäft zu rennen und der Einfachheit halber online bestellen.

Media Markt muss hingegen mit Saturn und den anderen Elektronik-Märkten konkurrieren.

Zudem kann MM ja nicht bei Warenmangel mal eben den Preis hochtreiben, wenn es anders beworben wurde. Amazon dagegen hat ja aktuell nichts mehr auf Lager und hat sich nie auf einen Preis festgelegt. Wenn sie also evtl. die Waren aus kleineren Händlerkreisen aufgekauft haben um ihren Kunden schnell neue Spiele zu liefern, dann haben sie einen höheren Preis bezahlt und schlagen dementsprechend, um Gewinn zu machen, noch was auf den vorherigen Preis drauf.

Und wer von den echten Anhängern greift denn nicht auch bei 60+ EUR zu, wenn er gefahr läuft, ansonsten nicht in ein bis zwei Tagen spielen zu können?


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Mai 2012)

Bei Amazon ist es deshalb so teuer, weil es nicht mehr von Amazon selbst sondern nur noch von Drittanbietern angeboten wird. Der Amazon Preis war jedenfalls besser und wird auch zurückkommen, sobald Amazon wieder Liefern kann. Und wenn vor allem bei kleineren Onlinehändlern der Bestand knapper wird, geht der Preis hoch. Das Amazon im Moment keine Bestellungen mehr liefern kann, spielt denen natürlich in die Karten.

edit: Man sieht ja immernoch, dass der Amazonpreis 49,95€ beträgt, aber eben keine Spiele mehr auf Lager sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2012)

Auf Ebay die Preise sind ja auch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso diese Wucherei noch unterstützt wird. Im Grunde sollte man die ganzen Ebayer die 180 EUR usw. wegen Wucherei abmahnen. 

Leider gibt es aber immer noch genug dumme Leute, die auch bei 200 EUR und mehr immer noch auf das "bieten" Knöpfchen drücken.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Du meinst jetzt aber die collectors Edition, oder? Denn die normale ist ja an sich in den meisten "normalen" Shops noch zu haben


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2012)

ja die Collector´s - man sieht halt, dass viele keine Collector´s sind, sondern diese Collector´s Edition nur kaufen um sie dann für maßlos übertriebene Preise zu verkaufen...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ja die Collector´s - man sieht halt, dass viele keine Collector´s sind, sondern diese Collector´s Edition nur kaufen um sie dann für maßlos übertriebene Preise zu verkaufen...


hattest Du nicht selber eine angeboten? ^^


Wenn ich eine CE gekauft hätte und sie EIGENTLICH behalten wollte, dann aber die Preise bei ebay sehe, würd ich es mir allerdings auch überlegen, ob ich sie nicht verticke...


----------



## Mellsei (18. Mai 2012)

Ist das nicht meistens so ? Ich meine bei der Harry Potter Special Edition hat das ein freund von mir auch gemacht .
Das war mit so einer riesigen Hogwarts Miniatur Statue.. recht cool das ganze. Er hat es damals für 170€ glaub ich eingekauft und versucht es an Sammler zu verkaufen .. momentan beruht der Preis wohl bei ca. 300 €. Das gleiche Spiel kann man auch hier machen  leider schon gleich zu Anfang mit Preisen die sonst woher stammen :/...


----------



## Zelias (20. Mai 2012)

Ich kapiere irgendwie nicht wieso Blizzard nicht einfach mehr davon produziert. Eine Nachfrage ist ja durchaus vorhanden und somit auch die Möglichkeit für Blizzard mehr Gewinn zu machen. Ich vermute zumindest stark, dass der Gewinn pro Exemplar bei der CE höher ist als bei der normalen Edition. Will nicht wissen wie viele sich die CE in größeren Mengen als Vorbesteller geordert haben nur um sie danach gewinnbringend zu verscherbeln.


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Mai 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Ich kapiere irgendwie nicht wieso Blizzard nicht einfach mehr davon produziert. Eine Nachfrage ist ja durchaus vorhanden und somit auch die Möglichkeit für Blizzard mehr Gewinn zu machen. Ich vermute zumindest stark, dass der Gewinn pro Exemplar bei der CE höher ist als bei der normalen Edition. Will nicht wissen wie viele sich die CE in größeren Mengen als Vorbesteller geordert haben nur um sie danach gewinnbringend zu verscherbeln.


 
Hmm schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Nachfrage den Preis bestimmt. Wenn du mehr Collector´s Editions auf den Markt schmeisst und du das Teil an jeder Ecke kriegst fällt der Preis rapide. Schau dir doch mal die F.3.A.R. Collectors an. Die liegt jetzt im Laden für 15 EUR weil sie keiner haben will. Oder Crysis2 - von wegen "Limited Edition" die Limited lag Monate nach dem Release noch stapelweise in den Läden...


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (20. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich denke mal dass Diablo 3 (als "Rollenspiel") eher die Sammlergruppe anspricht, als es ein B-Titel-Shooter wie Fear 3 oder selbst ein Crysis 2 tut.
Nen Shooter spiele ich einmal durch und dann ist´s gut. Bei einem RPG, sei es nun Hack & Slay oder Core, lohnt sich meistens mehrmaliges Durchspielen.

Des Weiteren dürfte D III auch eine wesentlich größere Zielgruppe haben, als die beiden genannten Shooter. Wäre ein Duke nicht erst jetzt sondern vor 5 Jahren erschienen, hätte man auch hier mit einer Limited Edition Geld machen können. Hier greift einfach der Kult-Faktor.

Bei einem Dungeon Keeper 3 dürfte es ähnlich laufen (sofern man es als Neuauflage der ersten beiden Teile bringt und keine Verhunze drauß macht, wie z.B. bei C&C 4).

Diablo ist Kult... davon ist Fear oder Crisis weit entfernt. Wenn es überhaupt eine aktuelle Shooter-Serie gibt, die man mit so einem Begriff in Verbindung bringen könnte, dann findet sich der auf der Konsole mit der Halo-Serie. Um diese macht man aber (unverständlicherweise!) nicht DEN Hype, den man eben um Diablo macht.

Was die Forderung nach "Abmahnungen für hohe Preise" angeht: sehe ich nicht so. Wenn es jemand kauft, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen. Selbst wenn ich meine CE für 1000EUR reinsetze und es findet sich ein Käufer, dann sind doch beide Seiten zufrieden. Wieso sich davon dann Unbeteiligte (Beobachter/Nichtkäufer) verärgert fühlen sollten, ist mir nicht ganz einleuchtend.
Es ist ja hier nicht so, dass es um ein lebensnotwendiges Gut wie Strom, Wasser, Essen ginge. Es geht um einen "Genussartikel" im weitesten Sinne und damit fällt er auch in den möglichen Bereich "Luxus". Und da sehe ich, ehrlich gesagt, kein Problem mit jedweder Preisgestaltung.


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> ...Wäre ein Duke nicht erst jetzt sondern vor 5 Jahren erschienen, hätte man auch hier mit einer Limited Edition Geld machen können. Hier greift einfach der Kult-Faktor.


 
Falsch, der Duke war technisch wie auch spielerisch eine absolute Gurke. Wenn ein Spiel vom Level Design her so schlecht ist und die Fahrpassagen durch Kanistersuchen verlägert werden und dann sogar noch teile der Ur-Levels verbaut wurden. Ist es irrelevant, wann der Titel erscheint bzw. erschienen wäre - Geld hätte man mit der Collector´s dann auch nicht verdient. Zumal die Balls of Steel Edition irgendwie billig wirkte - ich meine hey das war der Duke der hat besseres verdient als eine Plastikbüste aus China *lol* 




> Diablo ist Kult... davon ist Fear oder Crisis weit entfernt.


 
F.E.A.R. war 2005 zum Spiel des Jahres gewählt worden, technisch absolute Oberliga, spielerisch ein Feuerwerk und eine interessante Story die dazu noch Schockmomente bot. F.E.A.R. wird sich IMHO in den nächsten 10 Jahren zum Kultspiel mausern. Die Marke F.E.A.R. stand bis zum erscheinen des 3. Teils für TOP Unterhaltung und erstklassige Feuergefechte im FPS Genre - F.3.A.R. wurde also nie wie von dir gesagt als B-Titel vermarktet.


----------



## Zelias (20. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hmm schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Nachfrage den Preis bestimmt. Wenn du mehr Collector´s Editions auf den Markt schmeisst und du das Teil an jeder Ecke kriegst fällt der Preis rapide. Schau dir doch mal die F.3.A.R. Collectors an. Die liegt jetzt im Laden für 15 EUR weil sie keiner haben will. Oder Crysis2 - von wegen "Limited Edition" die Limited lag Monate nach dem Release noch stapelweise in den Läden...


 
Sicher hast du da recht, bloß zwischen den 2 Extremen 'liegt nach 9 Monaten noch in den Läden' und 'schon nach einem Tag ausverkauft und nurnoch über Ebay zu haben' sollte es doch noch eine gesunde Mitte geben. Zumal ich bei Blizzard nie das Gefühl hatte das sich die CEs längere Zeit im Regal stapeln, höchstens sieht man mal ein paar einzelne Exemplare von WoW Add Ons.


----------



## DiPi32 (20. Mai 2012)

Conrad-Electronics?
Media-Markt?
Saturn?
Kaufland?
Edeka?
Ich bin doch nicht blöd und kaufe Software in Tante Emma-Schuhkarton-Läden...
Und amazone hat, was den Preis in diesem Sektor anbelangt, für dieses Spiel den oberen Mittelplatz gesetzt, um der stetigen Nachfrage gerecht zu werden. Nachfrage hoch = Preis hoch, Industriewirtschaftlich betrachte gut, doch Konkurrenzfähig? Kein Stück...

Wer nicht unbedingt noch mehr Last in sein eh schon überfülltes DVD/CD--Spiele Regal legen will nimmt nur den Key und kommt meist günstiger bei weg. Sicherlich gibt es recht windige Geschäftemachereien, oder gar Subraumblasen die recht schnell platzen. Wer meint das man Diablo III kostenlos bekommt, bekommt nur die Standardversion in der man nicht mittels Echtgeldgegenständen im Handel seinen Rucksack loswerden kann, allerhöchstens den Blizzard/Origin-Zugang, der für das Spiel ständig gebraucht wird! Zum einen wird das Profil auf dem Server gespeichert und zum Anderen wird der Key ständig überprüft, was das bedeutet, kann sich Jeder selbst ausmalen... Aber zurück zum Thema, guck doch einfach mal hier:
Diablo*III*CD*KEY*(DIGITAL...

Sicher der Key für 39,99 war recht 'begrenzt' verfügbar, jedoch wird der Preis sich in den kommenden 3 Monaten eher auf 39,99 einpendeln. Zu Weihnachten gehe ich mal von einer Preisstabilität zu diesem Punkt aus, danach jedoch glaube ich das der Preis nochmals um 10 Euro nachlässt, da der größte Hype vorrüber ist. Da kommen noch andere Granaten als ein Spiel wo man sich Jahre lang nicht an die Weiterentwicklung gewagt hatte. Die Haarsträubenden Preise von 55Euronen und aufwärts sind schlichtweg Beutel-Schneiderei. Wer das "Art of Diablo III" Buch und die Gimmiks separat bestellt kommt sogar unter den Preis von 199 Euro für die Collector-Edition und dabei meine ich keine!!! eBay oder andere Auktionshäuser Schindluder-Geld weg gegen Zementsack Methoden...


Im Übrigen ist Operation Racoon-City dort für gerademal 14,95 zu bekommen und das Spiel ist noch 'taufrisch' anstelle der Grabbelwahre F.3.A.R., welches zudem auch nur einen Kurzzeiteffekt bietet, anstelle Langzeitmotivation...
Resident*Evil*Operation*Raccoon*City*CD*KEY...
Warum dieser Preistodesstoß?
Hmm mal überlegen... RE6 soll zum Jahresende rauskommen... ist das denn nicht Grund genug?

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Shopen ich spiele derweilen Diablo II weiter, bis der Preis für den 3. Teil im Keller ist


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Mai 2012)

DiPi32 schrieb:


> Conrad-Electronics?
> Im Übrigen ist Operation Racoon-City dort für gerademal 14,95 zu bekommen und das Spiel ist noch 'taufrisch' anstelle der Grabbelwahre F.3.A.R., welches zudem auch nur einen Kurzzeiteffekt bietet, anstelle Langzeitmotivation...
> Resident*Evil*Operation*Raccoon*City*CD*KEY...
> Warum dieser Preistodesstoß?
> ...


 
Falsch dein KeyShop verkauft Keys die eigentlich für Russland gedacht sind. Dort sind die Spiele im Vergleich viel günstiger. Wenn du Glück hast, lässt sich der Key verwenden. Wenn nicht, hast du 15 EUR zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Wie gesagt, eigentlich sind die Keys die in diesem Shop angeboten werden nicht für Westeuropa gedacht.


----------



## DiPi32 (20. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal dass Diablo 3 (als "Rollenspiel") eher die Sammlergruppe anspricht, als es ein B-Titel-Shooter wie Fear 3 oder selbst ein Crysis 2 tut.
> Nen Shooter spiele ich einmal durch und dann ist´s gut. Bei einem RPG, sei es nun Hack & Slay oder Core, lohnt sich meistens mehrmaliges Durchspielen.
> 
> Des Weiteren dürfte D III auch eine wesentlich größere Zielgruppe haben, als die beiden genannten Shooter. Wäre ein Duke nicht erst jetzt sondern vor 5 Jahren erschienen, hätte man auch hier mit einer Limited Edition Geld machen können. Hier greift einfach der Kult-Faktor.
> ...


 
Ok, ich verkaufe Dir ein Ei von einem Huhn für 900 Euro. Ja und es ist Freiland- inklusive Bodenhaltung nebst großräumigem Luxus-Weideland, welches man nach terminlicher Absprache begutachten darf... Mal ehrlich, ein Preis hat auch seine Grenze. Und wenn man bei irgendeiner Suchmaschine PC-Version angibt, kommt trotzdem der PS3 oder XBox360 Preis anstelle dem PC-Preis. Da ist meine ich auch die Methodik hinter den Preis länger auf hohem Niveau halten zu können. Bislang sprechen alle von Diablo 3, was ist denn noch von Diablo 3 zu hören, wenn Crysis, Resident Evil und andere Spiele fortgeführt werden? Bis auf Bugfixes habe ich bisher nicht viel von dem Spiel... Und dabei sind es nicht gerade unerhebliche Dinge die den Spielspaß mindern. Auf der CeBit in Hannover hatte Blizzard mit der Intel-Standfläche Diablo 3 zum Probespielen bereitgestellt. Seit dem hätten schon einige Bugfixes getätigt werden können. Aber eine Prinzessin im Tiefschlaf sollte man nicht wecken... Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard sich zu lange auf WoW & Add-Ons konzentriert und hatte den Geldregen mittels Pandas für den asiatischen Raum retten wollen *kopfschüttel* Starcraft kam zu kurz, Diablo 3 zog sich wie ein Kaugummi was schon recht schnell ausgelutscht sein wird. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn im Frühling das erste Add-On und ein 20Mio Gold-Karten Coupon der Client-Version beiliegt, um den horrenden Laden-Preis weiterhin verlangen zu können...

Und deren Versprechen haben die Herren und Damen von Electronic Arts und auch Blizzard trotzdem nicht eingehalten:
"Wir werden jede Download-Version unserer Spiele sicherlich um 5 oder gar 10 Euro  gegenüber dem Laden-Preis anbieten können, wenn wir unseren Download-Shop im Internet bereit stellen."

So viel zur Aussage:
'Nein wir sind nicht Geld-Geil'
von beiden Spiele-Herstellern


----------



## DiPi32 (20. Mai 2012)

Es würde mich wundern, wenn es nun eine extra Pressung für den Polnischen/Russischen Raum gäbe, anstelle der Multi 5-Pressung was kostengünstiger ist. Beim DLC ist es auch die Multi5 Fassung die man sich runterlädt. Da das Softwarepaket meist Multilingual vorliegt und mittels Installer das Sprachenpaket gewählt wird. Dies ist meist eine Speicher- und Kostenfrage beim Kompilieren des Endproduktes. Das was man meist in der Packung hat ist trotzdem Multilingual (EU5) auch wenn man es meist nicht mehr als solches erkennt, ohne die DVD näher zu untersuchen.

Von der Seite mal kopiert:
Languages
English, French, Russian, Italian, German, Czech, Dutch, Spanish, Hungarian, Polish


----------



## DiPi32 (20. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ...
> F.E.A.R. war 2005 zum Spiel des Jahres gewählt worden, technisch absolute Oberliga, spielerisch ein Feuerwerk und eine interessante Story die dazu noch Schockmomente bot. F.E.A.R. wird sich IMHO in den nächsten 10 Jahren zum Kultspiel mausern. Die Marke F.E.A.R. stand bis zum erscheinen des 3. Teils für TOP Unterhaltung und erstklassige Feuergefechte im FPS Genre - F.3.A.R. wurde also nie wie von dir gesagt als B-Titel vermarktet.


 
F.E.A.R. & Dead-Space 1 kämpfen um den Platz für den 10-Jahres Award 
Wobei Dead-Space 1 augenfreundlicher ist...
Wäre da nicht noch ein anderer Horror-Shooter den man mit Spannung erwartet...


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Mai 2012)

DiPi32 schrieb:


> Von der Seite mal kopiert:
> Languages
> English, French, Russian, Italian, German, Czech, Dutch, Spanish, Hungarian, Polish


 
Ja ne is klar. Das schreiben die von der Seite ja. Was glaubst du wo die diese Keys einkaufen und was der Hersteller denen eigentlich sagt für welche Länder diese Keys sind. Das hat nichts mit kostengünstiger Pressung zu tun - hier geht es rein um die Keys nicht um Datenträger!!!


----------



## DiPi32 (21. Mai 2012)

Der Hersteller ist froh über jeden Käufer. Der Hersteller wird sicherlich nicht dem Händler vorschreiben, welcher Key für welches Land ist. Für die Richtigkeit des Keys, trägt der Händler die Verantwortung. Der Hersteller gibt in diesem Punkt an für welche Länder (EU; USA; China) die Keys sind, welche der Händler in der Anzahl gekauft hat. Kauft ein Händler eine Summe X an Keys für US-Länder, sind diese für die US-Länder, bei EU-Keys dementsprechend für die in der Beschreibung stehenden Länder.

Beim DLC ist es genauso wie bei der CD/DVD-Pressung, das macht in dies keinen Unterschied. Wenn EU-Keys gegen Geld angeboten werden, bekommt man einen EU-Key für das Produkt, keinen China-Key oder US-Key.

Der Erste Aspekt ist die Sprachauswahl mittels Installer-Sprachauswahl.
Der nächste Aspekt liegt in dem Origin-Account mittels Länderabfrage via Battlenet-Account.

Um den Weg zu verdeutlichen, der dem Hersteller sagt, in welchem Land man sich befindet: mach mal einen Tracert Befehl in der Konsole auf google um nachzuvollziehen über welche Server Du dabei gehst.

Der erste Einwahlpunkt von deiner Seite ist unweigerlich immer der Selbe. Dabei spielt es eine untergeordnete Rolle, ob man mittels Proxy im Netz surft oder nicht. Du mußt einen Zugang zum Netz vom ISP bereitgestellt bekommen haben, um überhaupt im Internet surfen zu dürfen. Bestimmte Anbieter sind nunmal in bestimmten Ländern vertreten. Wir werden kaum eine IP von einem ISP aus den USA oder gar China bekommen, außer wir zwingen den PC dazu eine IP aus diesen Ländern annehmen zu müssen. Dennoch bleibt der Einwahlpunkt der Gleiche. Da Du garnicht die Zugangsdaten eines ISPs aus den USA oder China besizt. Das ganze nennt sich auch Root-Backend-Trace.

So wird zum Beipiel die Konfirmität des Keys überprüft, für das Land für den der Key existiert, nebst Algorithmus für das Produkt. Was ich unterlassen würde, wäre ein DLC aus den USA oder China zu beziehen, da hier auch andere Keys anstelle, des Europa-Raumes vergeben werden können und eine Europäische Version meist in diesen Ländern nicht oder eher verspätet gehandelt wird. Und wenn müsste die Sprache bzw. das Land ausdrücklich gekennzeichnet sein, wenn es sich um einen anderen Raum handelt, als für das dieses Produkt ist. Dies ist im Telemedien-Fernabsatz-Gesetz verankert.

Zu mal es wenn, wie von Dir befürchtet, nur eine Sprachversion wäre, würde sich der Händler strafbar machen, da ein völlig anderes Produkt beworben wurde, als für das wovon man den Key besäße. Und Betrug, wird strafrechtlich belangt. Genau wie wenn man einen Unfallwagen unwissentlich kauft, kann der Händler der es wusste und den Wagen als unfallfrei verkaufte, belangt werden. Demnach ist das Geld nicht weg, zumal es auch den Mindeststreitwert übersteigt.

Ich denke mir einfach nur, das Du sauer bist und >50 Euro ausgegeben hast, für das gleiche Produkt, was man hätte günstiger bekommen können.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Mai 2012)

DiPi32 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller ist froh über jeden Käufer. Der Hersteller wird sicherlich nicht dem Händler vorschreiben, welcher Key für welches Land ist. Für die Richtigkeit des Keys, trägt der Händler die Verantwortung. Der Hersteller gibt in diesem Punkt an für welche Länder (EU; USA; China) die Keys sind, welche der Händler in der Anzahl gekauft hat. Kauft ein Händler eine Summe X an Keys für US-Länder, sind diese für die US-Länder, bei EU-Keys dementsprechend für die in der Beschreibung stehenden Länder.
> 
> Beim DLC ist es genauso wie bei der CD/DVD-Pressung, das macht in dies keinen Unterschied. Wenn EU-Keys gegen Geld angeboten werden, bekommt man einen EU-Key für das Produkt, keinen China-Key oder US-Key.
> 
> ...


 
ok dann glaub weiter dran.... *lol* Der Hersteller freut sich natürlich tierisch über EU Kunden, die Keys für die Hälfte des Preises über naja sagen wir mal nicht wirklich seriöse Webseiten beziehen. Das Geschäft mit den Keys boomt doch nur weil es genug Schwarzkopierer gibt. Glaubst du der Hersteller presst DVDs umsonst?? Das er nachher nur die Keys verkauft ohne Datenträger??? *lol*


----------

